# Itzhak Perlman in South Carolina



## motoboy

Does anyone know what Mr. Perlman will be playing at this concert 26 October? I can't seem to find any info. I'll be rehearsing that night and can't make it but my GF may want to go depending on what the program is (I, of course would go even to hear him play Sesame Street tunes, but she's a little more picky).


----------

